# Free Betta Sketches



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Y'all~
I am trying to sharpen my drawing skills, so I am offering sketches for free! I will sketch them and take a pic and post it here, as well as PM you the pic ) 









Here is a sample of a few that I did the other day, I like the top right the best, but hey, I don't think they're that bad for someone who hasn't drawn in a few months


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebron, please! He's in my albums but if you really want it here, then just post.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're pretty good!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I think they're awesome. Very realistic looking sketches.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

when you've done everyone else can you do *Indigo**?*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4944


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome job! Would you be willing to do one of a dwarf gourami or a guppy?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are amazing!! Can you do Mr.Grumpy? Pictures in my albums.


----------



## Bettafishilove (Mar 8, 2013)

Can you draw my fish Snoozles, the pictures are in the only album i have. That would be so cool! Your drawing skills are so amazing already though!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, I'll get right to work on all of those  

Thank goodness I finished all my homework on Friday! XD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are so good! Can you do him-


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, working on then now! 

LIST:
1. Lebron (almost finished)
2. Indigo
3. crowntaillove - sure~
4. madmonahan
5. bettafishilove
6. MattsBetta


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhhh do mine do mine!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow I love his colors!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And you can put me at the bottom of the list. I won't be getting the fish for a few days.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

BREATH...TAKING. *breaths deep*
Your fish it beautiful Hadoken Kitty.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, thank you!!! I wish he wasn't RT! I would love to breed his lovely purple color!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

But I absolutely love his RT! :3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I know! It's a love/hate relationship for me! I love it, because it's so pretty! I hate it, because it makes him un-breedable!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I love the rosetail look. And his colors are really to die for!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok guys, I haven't forgotten about y'all! 

Here you are!!!


Some of them are sideways. There is nothing I can do to fix that.. :/ I would save the pic then rotate. It's just the upload process that messes with them XD

Enjoy, and I am working on the other now


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> Ok guys, I haven't forgotten about y'all!
> 
> Here you are!!!
> 
> ...



thank you:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebron looks great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you do Cirrus? C:


----------

